# Front Mount Sprayer.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Farmer built. Successful farming.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/machinery/all-around-the-farm/farmer-built-front-mount-spray-boom-lets-user-monitor-performance


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Hmm, cute. But I don't think I want to be driving in to the spray unless I had a full cab on my Ranger.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Must have been a slow news day because this sprayer has problems written all over it, the only advantage is visibility. First off with 25gal I can cover 2.5acres. Front spray.....not good, I've tried it and mlappin hit it on the nail. Have to manually turn nozzles off/on. Who in their right mind puts 25gals of sloshing liquid way above the center of gravity.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Article says he was using a "hand wand" to spray with.....I would think this would be less likely to get drift on you than a hand wand. The article also says this rig will mount front or back on a receiver, dependant upon what you are trying to accomplish. Could be that it works well when seen in actual usage.

Regards, Mike


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

With a hand wand you can play the wind, with his front boom you can not. Mounted in back it's just another sprayer, one on a UTV that is not protected. The high mount tank is still a stupid idea, sorry for being blunt.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

According to the article the tank was mounted on the roll bar to be able to utilize the bed and for better access to the gauges and controls.....from the drivers seat I would suppose. I think calling the idea stupid is a rather harsh judgement on something that has not been seen or used first hand by readers. Evidently it works for the author.

Regards, Mike


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

yeah, maybe a little harsh and I realize it's just a rendering, hopefully he has more then just the straps holding it to the cage and the logic is good but your still adding moveable weight above the center of gravity and that is not good besides being a pain to fill. The author did say he is still tweaking and I'm sorry but I see nothing good with this setup.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

To me the rig running over the weeds or crop just being sprayed would have to affect the coverage on the plant and some chemicals I think would be hard on the machine over time. Do agree with full cab. Also agree with you could easy watch the nozzles would think you could also use cameras and do a good job.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The article said it was a fencerow sprayer....with only 2 tips activated for fencerows. I don't think the creator ever intended it to be used for crop.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sounds like a good way to get yourself sick inhaling toxic mist.
Always be upwind or wearing the correct breather or in a properly ventilated cab.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

*I had this idea.....once....not for watching the nozzle but to better see the edge of where I was spraying, and it was great for that but you do get hit with the mist and you do drive through sprayed product, make sure you don't drive through your or someone else's lawn afterwards....ask me how I know* :huh:*......I can also attest to the fact that roundup gives you the shi#$..... *


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I had a buddy that used to tell me he could smoke a Winston and the same thing would happen to him, he was a Marlboro man.......sounded crazy to me


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I seam to be super sensative to spray mist. Mostly 2,4D.... It cant be healthy, but then again neither is the stress I have with my day job...


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Paraquat is a nasty one.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I spray with an open station tractor. Usually just use a 3M dust mask. Anyone else use an open tractor? What do you use for breathing protection?


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

*Versatility*: Valve on boom will run either two outside nozzles for fencerows or feed all the boom nozzles. 
Above line is quoted in the article in OP link. Maybe I am totally misreading this but it does say he uses ONLY two outside nozzles for fencerows, however it also says it will feed "ALL" the boom nozzles which I think is four looking at the picture. That would seem hard to use four nozzles and not be spraying crop/weeds between the end nozzles to me.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

You can't tell anything by the picture, it's just a rendering and somewhat follows the story but missing the fine details. he has got to be able to use just 1 outside nozzle depending on his direction, best guess he has shutoffs at each nozzle. Full boom could be used to do his yard or barnyard gravel. I can almost guarantee he has more then $150 in it.


----------

